# The age old LP question



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Pickguard on or pickguard off


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd have to say...










:smile:


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Off! :rockon2:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

On for me!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> I'd have to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you're sitting on the fence for this question??? :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I actually think the LP looks better with the guard, and I also rest my pinky on it when I play leads.

this is my home made LP clone - from stew mac 59' plans

AJC


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

On if you are going to play it, off if it's hanging from the wall.

(I voted 'on')


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

On.

It's part of the classic look.


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

:smile:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Depends on the top and finish IMO


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


>


Is that one of the new studios??


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


>


Dave's got the right idea. If the top is nice, why hid it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dave's clearly got the wrong idea - neither of those are at my house yet!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> dave's clearly got the wrong idea - neither of those are at my house yet!


Ok Justin, which one do you want - I'll take the other. I'm not too picky :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you can see the wood grain--off, if it's a solid colour--on--if the pickguard matches the colour.

If the pickguard is cream--off.

Can I vote for both-depending?

On my black Custom--the pickguard is on.
On my copy where you can see wood grain--and the pickguard is cream-it's off.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bscott said:


> Is that one of the new studios??


If I've been keeping up, that's a fake of a copy.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't matter. On or off.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

depends on the les paul.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve_F said:


> depends on the les paul.


Exactly. I voted off because most people were voting on. :smile:

Stonesy's GT looks good either way but I wouldn't want to hide one square inch of the other one. kksjur


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Off. They look like a cheap plastic afterthought, slapped on with hardware showing (bracket, bolt, screw), which hides the wood, and usually doesn't either match or enhance the finish.

Fwiw, imho, ymmv, blah, blah, blah...

I think it was Heritage Guitars that made some that matched the top in wood and finish. They were a step in the right direction.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

bscott said:


> Is that one of the new studios??


LP Studios don't have binding.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i don't know...i think it depends on the guitar...mine looks better with it on...IMO...but i've seen others that were the opposite...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back when i had one, ditching that ugly guard was the first thing i did as soon as i brought it in the house.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I generally like the pickguard on for opaque finishes and off for transparent, but really either way works.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I voted on.

But I think they look great off too.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

On my R8 with pickup covers I perfer on ,on my Custom without covers I like the guard off ......all preference :rockon:


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I use a black studio. I got a custom three layer black/white/black pickguard and never looked back.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with Zontar and a couple others. 

If its a figured top, why cover it up? = "Off" 
If its a solid color, why not protect the finish? = "On"




Are Nine said:


> LP Studios don't have binding.


....and their knobs are positioned correctly.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I prefer them on overall.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Definitely off, IMO.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Come off guys, let's hear it!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes...










And Yes...










:smile:


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks great to me, with or without a PG !


----------



## Jo07 (Sep 19, 2009)

djfacile said:


> Looks great to me, with or without a PG !


+1 depends on the guitar itself,colours,wood grain,ect


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Off... and while you're at it, get rid of those ugly pickup rings...


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Off, if you're wearing a t-shirt. On, if you are wearing a tie.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Flame, off...











Plain top or solid colour, on...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> Off... and while you're at it, get rid of those ugly pickup rings...


Well, if those were more affordable--sure, I'd get one--and use the p-90 on the neck and the humbucker on the bridge.


----------



## warse22 (Dec 2, 2008)

Definitely on!!!


----------



## nicmat42 (Dec 31, 2008)

despite all the objection from my band mates and certain friends. ON all the way!!!


----------



## Skeezix (Oct 3, 2006)

All the way off!


----------



## muskrat (Sep 28, 2009)

On my Tobbaco burst Standard-OFF
On my Flip Flop Teal Studio-ON


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

depends on the finish and the grain. but most of the time, off.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Pick guard on if you plan on strumming it........hufh..


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

I like 'em on better...guitar looks more...dressed.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I've taken mine off but those screw holes are telling me to put it back on

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Budda said:


> Depends on the top and finish IMO


Exactly...depends. I wouldn't expect an LP with active EMG's for use in a metal band to have a pickgaurd, for example.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

*Off!*

Definitely Off


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

A black Standard looks okay with it on, but I would want a LP with more of a wood grain visible....and would take it off.

I had a red wine Studio ages ago.....off it went. Looked wayyyyy better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish the poll had a third option - depends on the guitar. If it has a really sweet top, generally I say keep it off to glorify the wood! If it is a plane top, I like the guard to break up the monotany.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

ThePass said:


> I had a red wine Studio ages ago.....off it went. Looked wayyyyy better.


I've seen many of the wine red Studios...I think they look wayyyyyy better with the guard on.


*notice I used one more 'y' than you did*


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I've seen many of the wine red Studios...I think they look wayyyyyy better with the guard on.
> 
> 
> *notice I used one more 'y' than you did*


lol! I see that! I just found that with the black gaurd, the Studio was too 'dark'. Perhaps if it had a cream PG that might work for me. One thing I did do to 'lighten it up' so to speak was replace the black bezels for cream, and matched that by replacing the vol/tone knobs and selector switch hardware too....Made a much nicer look, IMO.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Never had an LP, but I personally think it looks better with the pickgaurd.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


>


Dave, those pauls r so classy! but that tobacco top is perfect...love that! how she sound ?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> Dave, those pauls r so classy! but that tobacco top is perfect...love that! how she sound ?


It's actually a Desertburst and I just picked it up about a month ago during a gear buying/selling extravaganza kqoct

Came with Burstbucker pros which were OK but not my cup of tea. I put a pair 57 Classics in it that I had laying around and now I love it. Nice warm cleans on the neck that can still cut when you want them to and the bridge cuts like a mother but is not at all ice picky. I usually run the bridge tone on around 6 and dial up as necessary to cut through.

Having said all that the Natural with the WCR Darkburst/Godwood has no equal. :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Without hesitation



on


----------



## Eager Beaver (May 31, 2009)

Definitely depends on what model its on, but for the most part, i like the pickguard off!


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad mine came with it off so I could decide what I wanted. No way I'm putting screw holes into it!


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

that is the most difficult question in the world.
its worse than when your girlfriend asks if those jeans make her butt look fat.

i like my LPs with the pickguard on most of the time.
cause i like the traditional look of it i suppose.
but sometimes, when i see a beautiful flamed top or something i can't imagine wanting to cover any of it with a plastic pickguard.

thankfully guitars don't give a damn about monogamy.
it's okay to have more than one!
:smile:


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

Definately on


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> on.
> 
> It's part of the classic look.


+1........


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I regress...I have to agree with those that have gone with "depends on the guitar". For a guitar that has that traditional look, guard on (regardless of the finish). obligatory example:










but for a guitar that isn't supposed to look "authentic", guard off.


----------



## Gootar (Jul 18, 2009)

I prefer on. The only color I think looks good without a pickguard is Tobacco Burst.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

I said off off off! 

aloysius


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Glad mine came with it off so I could decide what I wanted. No way I'm putting screw holes into it!


I agree. I think it can look good either way, maybe slight preference for off, but drilling into it would be too painful and theres no going back to off once you do. Maybe someday when I have too much time on my hands and feel industrious, I'll try and fab some brackets that would let you mount the pick guard with out drilling holes...maybe by using the pickup ring screws or something.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only reason to not have a pick guard is if you are playing a flamenco guitar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> The only reason to not have a pick guard is if you are playing a flamenco guitar.


I dunno, I dont seem to damage the finish below the strings/pickups. Maybe a few swirls, but nothing that would warrant drilling holes into it. 

I dont get the idea...its like putting that heavy plastic over sofa's to protect them the way my grandparents used to. Uncomfortable plastic the whole life of the sofa until the day it goes into the landfill, never having enjoyed its natural appearance and feel. 
I have issues, but I'm working on them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> The only reason to not have a pick guard is if you are playing a flamenco guitar.


Uh, flamenco guitars do have a pickguard of sorts.

They have a tap plate called a golpeador on the top--usually clear plastic.

So if you're playing flamenco--a golpeador is a good idea--and very pickguard-like.

Perhaps you were thinking of a classical guitar.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

OFF. Ive removed the picguard on my 79 Les Paul,my 52 ES 125 and even on my 08 CV tele (too thick) I get better contact with no guard.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Uh, flamenco guitars do have a pickguard of sorts.
> 
> They have a tap plate called a golpeador on the top--usually clear plastic.
> 
> ...


That's 100% correct, but it's not a pick guard. The ones I've seen actually go over the whole front of the guitar and are invisible except they make the guitar a little shinier looking.


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Off.. I got my studio used without one, so I don't really have a choice . Although I think I do prefer the look without.


----------



## blackcloud (Nov 22, 2009)

tuff call but i'm goin with ..on


----------



## blackcloud (Nov 22, 2009)

*tuff call*

I'd have to say... on


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I would have to say that I like them better with it on.


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

My LP came without the pick guard on and I just couldn’t put a screw into it.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I like it off for rhythm and on for soloing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Aside from the look, I like having that guard on Les Pauls both to protect the finish from my right hand nails and to occasionally anchor my pinky for hybrid picking.


I do like the look of it on as well.


Some absolutely gorgeous LPs in this thread.:bow:


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I think I took it off a week after I got my first Les Paul... and, well, I don't even remember where I put it.

OFF!


----------



## joeljja (Nov 23, 2009)

On i guess might be more vintage looking but off definately looks better i think!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

for me it depends on the guitar. I really like the look of a Les Paul with the guard MOST of the time. However, If the guitar has a great top then it seems a shame to cover the wood. On a Goldtop or Black les paul the pickguard is like a tie is to a tuxedo.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I voted ON but the top on the specific guitar might convince me the other way if it was nice enough.


----------



## igerard (Dec 14, 2009)

*on or off*

I agree with the other chap who voted the pick guard should by on the LP if it's played, but off for show. I voted on as well.
Ian


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

What about the utility of the guard.

It guards the finish from the pick.

My Goldie has one. 

I think it looks better. I play with fingers no pick involved.


----------

